
Have cryptoassets created $0.5 trillion in social value? - Osiris30
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/12/cryptoassets-created-0-5-trillion-social-value.html
======
sharemywin
If you look at some of the valuations of ICOs and realize they aren't stock so
your basically buying a pre-order gift card for xyz service. That's a good
question.

